# Pro Plan Sport



## P T Brown (Apr 11, 2017)

A few months ago I switched to feeding Pro Plan Sport. My two working dogs (LR) seem to be doing well on it. Their stamina is excellent, and they have never looked better.

My curiosity centers around how little of it they eat and how disinterested they are in it. I usually feed ( put fresh food in kennel) twice a day, morning & evening. Historically the dogs went right after other brands, they eat the Pro Plan, but in no big hurry, and often leave uneaten food in the dish. 

Needless to say my clean up chores have been greatly reduced as dog crap is significantly less.

I'm sure the nutritional value of PP is much better than some of the stuff I had used previously and the dogs may just be eating what they need.

I am pleased with the overall results, but am curious as to what others may have experienced.


----------



## cmccallum (Jan 4, 2017)

The one labrador I did have on PP did the exact same thing. She just did not want to eat it. Every day, there would be food left. PP I believe also caused some skin issues with mine as when I switched to Victor, the skin allergy (flaking) went away and she now eats all of her food. 

Other than that one problem, I liked PP.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I get some dogs that are picky like that so I give them what I think they need and if they don't eat it all I pick it up. So far they all maintain a correct weight and are doing fine. Some dogs will just eat any and all of what you put in front of them. I tell all my owners to feed the best food you can afford and that your do does well on. Feed them an amount that maintains a healthy body size and adjust seasonally if needed. Overall I've had not dogs come through my kennels that had any issues with PP.


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm not feeding PP sport but am feeding PP large breed puppy food & my 4 mo.old eats it like he's been starved to death.I've had to throw in some bones in the dog dish just to get him to slow down a bit.This is the BLM pup you played with at the LCRC master ht(april) on Saturdays crawfish ponds parallel to I10.He looks great on it & stools are always firm.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

hockgreg said:


> I'm not feeding PP sport but am feeding PP large breed puppy food & my 4 mo.old eats it like he's been starved to death.I've had to throw in some bones in the dog dish just to get him to slow down a bit.This is the BLM pup you played with at the LCRC master ht(april) on Saturdays crawfish ponds parallel to I10.He looks great on it & stools are always firm.


Oh yea, cute pup. Hope he's coming along well, I liked his attitude.


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

Brad B said:


> Oh yea, cute pup. Hope he's coming along well, I liked his attitude.


He's doing well thanks,despite his trainer.


----------

